# Postal Strike?????



## sasha1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi All...

I know this is a strange thread.....but is anyone aware of a 3 day postal strike, starting this weekend???....I read/heard this on the news I think last week....but have not seen anything else about it...I'm a bit confused....Is it happening or have I dreamt it??

Heidi
x


----------



## Caroline (Jul 23, 2009)

Not aware of one happening at the moment, but they have happened for about the last 3 or 4 weekends, so it is probable.


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 23, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Not aware of one happening at the moment, but they have happened for about the last 3 or 4 weekends, so it is probable.



Just a thought - the Royal Mail would have to speed up if they were to go on strike.

My postman is bl**dy lazy. I was outside talking to our neighbour (with the diabetic cat that I look after when they go away) and saw him ring the doorbell. 

10 seconds later (and I looked at my watch) he put a card through the letterbox. I challenged him and said he didn't give me time to get to the door. He shrugged his shoulders, gave me the parcel and walked off. 

Now we have CCTV in the block and the postmen know we send DVDs to the managers of their staff who don't wait at least a minute for a response.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 23, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Just a thought - the Royal Mail would have to speed up if they were to go on strike.
> 
> My postman is bl**dy lazy. I was outside talking to our neighbour (with the diabetic cat that I look after when they go away) and saw him ring the doorbell.
> 
> ...



Sounds a bit like our posties. We live in BASILDON ROAD there is a road near us called BASTION ROAD. The mail between the two roads often gets mixed so we are pleased when there is a strike as it is only then the mail comes to the right adress!


----------



## Steff (Jul 23, 2009)

tis the 26th 27th and 28th but just in effected areas , if you grab your posty ask him thats if u can he may be early tho or get your local sorting offices number and ring them x

my o/h is a posty and he aint effected


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 23, 2009)

steff09 said:


> tis the 26th 27th and 28th but just in effected areas , if you grab your posty ask him thats if u can he may be early tho or get your local sorting offices number and ring them x
> 
> my o/h is a posty and he aint effected




Cheers Steff....

I was starting to think I had made it up after a strange dream...cause when I've asked anyone they all seemed to know nothing about it....Will grab the postie in the morning to find out..

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 23, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Cheers Steff....
> 
> I was starting to think I had made it up after a strange dream...cause when I've asked anyone they all seemed to know nothing about it....Will grab the postie in the morning to find out..
> 
> ...



hope you grab him where he likes it hun x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 23, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hope you grab him where he likes it hun x





Hehehehehe...He is quite cute...a young blond and tanned creature....

Heidi
x


----------



## aymes (Jul 23, 2009)

Think there have been some local strikes recently, and some other coming up. Pretty sure Suffolk has been affected but I'm not sure about elsewhere.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 24, 2009)

Royal Mail are always on strike. I don't know if it's happening in my area or not, I don't really notice unless it's a long one because we don't always get any post every day.


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2009)

They go on strike as much as the undeground in london etc etc


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 24, 2009)

steff09 said:


> They go on strike as much as the undeground in london etc etc



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHn-g7T9f9A

A great song about london underground strikes (a lot of swearing)


----------



## angel30eyes (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ail-workers-walk-24-hour-strike.html?ITO=1490

According to this it will be up to a week in some areas but this was on the 18th so not sure if it's still going on


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 24, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe...He is quite cute...a young blond and tanned creature....
> 
> Heidi
> x



Hey swap with me !! mines an old misery  I want a young blonde !!!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey swap with me !! mines an old misery  I want a young blonde !!!




Hehehehehe...The one we had before was miserable......lol
The new one is gorgeous......and smiley....He also has a very pretty lady

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHn-g7T9f9A
> 
> A great song about london underground strikes (a lot of swearing)



yep tis brill love it , when you live with a posty you get to see/here all this first hand lol x


----------



## aymes (Jul 25, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8168631.stm

3 day strike in London apparently.


----------



## Steff (Jul 25, 2009)

yup 3 days


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

We are not affected up here for the moment..the lovely postie told me this morning.....

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 25, 2009)

ahhh you managed to grab him then heidi x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ahhh you managed to grab him then heidi x




Hehehehehe...He was well and truly grabbed...........

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 25, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe...He was well and truly grabbed...........
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hey !! thats not fair ! I though you said I could have him !!?? I could do with a nice fit young blonde to perk me up right now  Hmm I do tend to like guys with darker hair though.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey !! thats not fair ! I though you said I could have him !!?? I could do with a nice fit young blonde to perk me up right now  Hmm I do tend to like guys with darker hair though.




Sorry hun...I will send him down with your post next week.......he got a lovely tan as well...hehehehe

Heidi
x


----------

